# DaisyNBuster's Scrapbook



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi all, this will be my thread where I'll beposting pictures of my buns, daughters and any off topics or otherphotos, news,that I would like to share with you. I will putall my details of the arrival of the new baby (just 8weeks togo now :shock:)on here too and I'll be sure to post as I goin to labour (or get Ryan to like he did with Caitlyn).

I have a new digital camera in the post to me, so I will be sure to get more new pictures of the buns as soon as it arrives.

These are old pics of my rabbitsthat you have probably seen before, but its a start to my scrapbook:

First up BUSTER BOY:

















Second MS DAISY

























Lastlymy little SNOWY





















Well I am getting my summons from Caitlyn now to have breakfast, so I will post more pictures later.

Vickie xxx


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 25, 2005)

These pictures here are for Carolyn and SLG.Alyssa wanted me to tell you that yesterday was another snow day forher. She made two snowmen that she wanted to share with you. They arecalled Thomas and Snow Puddin:






This one is Snow Puddin






and this is Thomas






Love 

Alyssa and Vickie xxx


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 25, 2005)

Awww! You got such beautiful bunnies 

Love the snowmen pictures too


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 25, 2005)

What a Great Picture and pictures!

I've been waiting for your photo album! 

What a beautiful Snowman! Did Alyssa make him by herself? 

So glad you got Buster back. I was beginning to wonder ifhe'd ever come home. How's Siobhan doing? Pleasegive her my love when you chat with her again.

Very much looking forward to seeing our three human babygirls. I just adore your family. Best to Ryan aswell.





Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 25, 2005)

I don't know where to start with my favorite pictures of Caitlyn, so I guess I'll start here.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 25, 2005)

Another Classic:


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 25, 2005)

And one that always makes me smile:


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 25, 2005)

Look at this baby!!! I swear, they don't come cuter than this.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 25, 2005)

One more....


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for Posting the pictures of Caitlyn,Carolyn. I have a couple more to add, you haven't actually seen seenthemyet.

All Smiles and laughter just after dinner........






5 Minutes later she is asleep. Such a hard life for a baby.






Vickie


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 26, 2005)

Alyssa made the little Snowman by herself but shehad help with Thomas - I think by the time the little one had finishedshe was very cold.

Next up are pictures of Alyssa.

The first 2 are of her with Siobhan:













This one is Alyssa with Vitani and Kovu at Grandma's house






This one she isn't very happy because she is tired






This one is just before nap time






This last one is of her just after she had her hair cut






I really can't wait until my new camera comes as you should see her take care of Snowy now, she is such a little helper.

Vickie


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 26, 2005)

*lanna21974 wrote:*


> AWW....Forget Bunny-napping.....I want to babynap.
> 
> 
> 
> Lanna


But Lanna you got some cutey bunny babies. I'll swap you for littleBlondiethough



Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh I love the after dinner smile, and then CRASH 5 minutes later of our Caitlyn Girl. 
And the pictures of Alyssa and Siobhan are just too cute. The two of them look like they could stir up some mischief! 

I can't believe how big Alyssa's gotten. She looks so tall in the picture where she's laying down. Where does the time go?

Hope you're feeling well, and don't forget to put an ultra-sound picture in here of our new baby girl too. 


-Carolyn


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 26, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> *lanna21974 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > AWW....Forget Bunny-napping.....I want to babynap.
> ...


It's a done deal!!!!

Lanna


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 26, 2005)

This thread just made my day!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh, how did I miss this thread before!!!! All of my sweet beautiful babies are here!!!!

Bunny nappers (and baby nappers too) ... ARISE! ...


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Feb 27, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Another Classic:




The picture didnt carry over but its the one of them looking at eachother... its a beautiful picture


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 27, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> ..........and don't forget to put an ultra-sound picture in here of our new baby girl too.
> 
> 
> -Carolyn



Well everyone has seen this one, but as this is my Scrapbook I will addit to the collection. I have two more to add but they aren't as good asthe baby is so big, theres not much that you can see. I'll add theseonce I figure out how to use my scanner .

I have a feeling that she may be making an early entrance in the nextfew weeks. I can feel things happening already. The pressure isunbearable, she is definitely moving downwards. I just hope its afterEaster as this is when Ryan is taking time off and we are going to sortout all Cait's clothes in her drawer and re-wash all thenewborn ones that don't fit her anymore.

I'm quite nervous aswe will be either half way through movingor not even started yet by the time she is here. I really wanted to getsorted before she was born, but I don't think its going to happen atthe moment. Its going to be such a pain, I'm just glad my Mum hassorted some time off to have Alyssa and Cait when we do move.

---------------------------------------------

On another note Daisy was very happy last night as Itreatedthem allto an apple bar. It had alldifferent seeds and cereals in it with apple. I bet it wasn't veryhealthy for them, but I think she deserved it most after it had been socold recently. I don't think she could actually believe what she hadgot. Mummy is normally so strict with treats and they very rarely getthem apart from the odd fresh veg in the week. Snowy on the other handhasn't touched his, such a fussy bunny.


Vickie


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 13, 2005)

Well I wanted to get a couple of Pictures of thegirls and Snowy today, but it seems like Snowy doesn't want to bebothered with us humans and was being most uncooperative allthroughout. Therefore I will have to save that for another day. He didallow me to take one picture of him, but it was such hard work gettinghim still for 5 minutes without him running all round the kitchen.






Here he is in his bed, he just point blankly refused to come out at this point so I gave up.






At this point an intruder came along and decided she liked the look of his bed very much.






Heres Caitlyn in her baby walker, smiling as usual.






Even though Alyssa was very disappointed that her bunny was being stubborn, she still managed to smile for the camera.

It is started to get dark now so I will get some of Daisy tomorrow and with any look I will get some of himself.

Vickie xxxxx


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 13, 2005)

You have such a beautiful family bothbunny and human.I can't ever how much the girls have grown.Carolyn's right, where does the time go. I would pick a favoritepicture but I can't, I love them all.

Hopefully your baby girl will hold off until after the move. Iknow it's easier said than done but try and take it easy.

Tina


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 13, 2005)

Tina, unfortunately the move has been put back aswe have not managed to find anything. We figured that it may be best toleave it until the baby is a couple of months old as she will be inwith us at the beginning anyway, so the lack of bedroom space wont bean issue at first. I don't think I could actually org anise myself intomoving before anyway. I maybe being fussy but I want something that thefamily can call a home. After three years without a garden (just ayard)we are looking for a house with a front and back gardenso all three girls can play happily without me fearing that they willcome to any harm.

I think just before you left the board for that time Caitlyn was only a couple of weeks old wasn't she? 

I've probably said so before but its great to have anvalued"old timer" (not meaning that as you being very oldlol) back with us. Imissed you and Apollo while you was gone.

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 13, 2005)

You're not kidding, Vickie, when you talk aboutthe old timers. Always miss you when you're busy having babies andrecovering from the delivery. Your friendship, and those of a fewothers that know who they are mean the world to me.

Now, just look at those two beautiful girls, Caitlyn and Alyssa. Makesure Alyssa sees the post with all the kid's names on it that I did forthem. I added a couple of links that she'll get a kick out of.



-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Always miss you when you're busy having babies andrecovering from the delivery.


Now now Carolyn your making me feel like a rabbit LMAO .

I haven't looked on that thread recently, the last one that Alyssa sawwas the rocking easter rabbit that Buck found. If more has been added Iwill get her to look tomorrow when she gets up. Its funny whenever Ishow her those link that you post, she feels really pleased knowingthat she has got "mail" from you. It really makes her happy, as I betit does all the other children on the board. Thank you for thinkingabout them and making them feel part of the board. Alyssa maybe threebut she loves looking at all the pictures of everyones rabbits on here.She always laughs when I show her Sebastian's new poses. She loves thelatest one of him inthe high chair.

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 13, 2005)

Vickie,

I've actually wondered if you and Ryan are rabbits that can type.:shock: You've been pregnant longer than you've been not-pregnant onthis board. 

As Tina said, your family is absolutely beautiful.

Please make sure Ryan knows to tell us when you have your baby girl. Ithink about you every day and wonder how you're doing. I know thisfinal stretch is the worse. Hang in there, Chicky! It won't be long now.


:dude:

Love, 
-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 13, 2005)

Vickie, great memory. Caitlyn was so small.Seeing the girls' pictures makes me feel a bit old lol. They grow sofast. I can't believe Jeremy is going to be 11 years old soon. Now Ifeel old lol.

I'm glad you put off the move. I was worried about you. Having a childis hard enough but moving too, big time stress. I'm sure you will findjust what you are looking for. I will say little prayer. 

Thank you for your kind words. You helped brighten a tough day. You and your family are like rays of Sunshine.

Does your baby girl have a name picked out?

Tina


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 16, 2005)

Here are the two latest ones of Caitlyn. Sadly I still have no cooperative bunnies. 

Every single one I have tried to get turns out blurred through the constant moving.

So heres Caitlyn:


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 16, 2005)

Smother her with kisses and hugs from me, Vickie. 

I adore this baby girl. She's such a little doll.

No apology necessary for not posting the bunny pictures, as long as we can see Caitlyn and Alyssa, we're good. 




-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh my! This threadalways makes me so happy! I miss the "baby days" so much! When is thenew baby due? 

I'm soexcited!

More baby pictures tocome!



Raspberry


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh Vickie, She is an absoluteDollBaby.

Bothof the girls are Gorgeous. I was going to pick a favorite picture butjust couldn't do it,every one of them is my favorite. Sorrythe bunnies won't pose for you but with pictures like these...not aproblem. 

Tina


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments girls. LOL I always feels so proud when people say that they are cute.

Raspberry technically the baby is due in about 5-4 weeks now, but Ihave to have another scan in two weeks and really take it from there.She maybe making an early entrance into the world. The midwife said hersize was spot on if not a little big for my dates, its just her stomachthat is quite underdeveloped so we will have to see what they say nexttime.

Time is ticking away and I still haven't thought of any names. I'mlooking on the net, but all the ones that I like Ryan doesn't and viceversa. Just as long as she isn't like Caitlyn was, un-named for about aweek . I'm completely open to any names at the moment.

I felt so sorry for the little angel though. I have never had a scanbefore so late on and the poor girl was so squashed, you could bearlysee her. Her knees where right up to her chin. So when I am complainingabout being uncomfortable I can just imagine she is thinking the samething. 

Oh I'm so excited now. I can't wait!!

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 17, 2005)

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers,Vickie. Please keep me posted on how you're doing.I think about you and pray for you many times throughout the day.

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Mar 17, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> You'll be in my thoughts and prayers, Vickie.Please keep me posted on how you're doing. I think about youand pray for you many times throughout the day.
> 
> Much Love,
> -Carolyn


Your a true friend Carolyn. I knew I could count on you to be praying for me. I really appreciate your friendship!

Love,

Vickie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 17, 2005)

Okay, SLG is veryworried about the baby not having a name! :shock:Here aresome names from girls at her school and somenames that we'veheard around here. A place to start anyway! 

Madison

Ivy

Sydney

Regan

Bailey

Gracyn

Olivia

Sebastian's Little Girl and RaspberrySwirl


----------



## DaisyNBuster (May 4, 2005)

I'm just popping on to let you all know that Keira was born on 27th April. She is a beautiful baby girl and weighed in at 6lb12.

Everyone is doing fine. Alyssa loves beingMum to her andgives her lots of love and cuddles. Caitlyn gets very confused when shecries and is constantly trying to touch her.

The buns are great. After having the runs and an eye infection Snowy isdoing very well and is back to normal. I was quite worried about himfor a time buthe's better than ever now.

I don't think I will be around very muchfrom now on. I willbe just checking in when I can. I never realised 3 would be so muchwork. I am in such demand now, its a good job Ryan is off for anotherweek.I've missed you all loads, but I am sure that once Ihave some sort of routine set up I will be back.

Hope you are all well. I will leave you with this photo of Keira(notice how much like Caitlyn she is). I will post more when I get achance.

Love

Vickie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 4, 2005)

Vickie, she isbeautiful!

I was wondering when we'd hear from youabout that little angel and when she would arrive! I'm so gladeverything is okay! Totally understand about you not beingable to be around much. You will have your hands full for a while! Whata lucky mom you are! Thanks so much for letting us know. Please keep usupdated on things every now and again! 

XOXO,

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Stephanie (May 4, 2005)

She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 4, 2005)

She'sbeautiful. What a gorgeous girl she is. She looks like an Angel.Keirais a beautiful name for a beautiful girl.

Congratualtions to you and Ryan. Alyssa is anAwesomeBig Sister. Poor Caitlyn gets confused Bless herheart. You have such an Amazing family Vicky.

I've missed you Hun. I am glad all is well with you. Try andget as much sleep as you can. You come back whenever you can.



foryou all.

Tina


----------



## CMiska (May 4, 2005)

The cat looks like he doesnt know if he wants to pounce or play What a cute shot


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2005)

Vickie, congratulations to you and Ryan. Keirais beautiful. You have certainly got your hands full with the threeangels. Hope you are doing well yourself. Keep us updated - we misshaving you around!- Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

Oh, I'm just seeing this thread.Congratulations on the baby, she is so beautiful. I love thename Keira, I'd really love to name one of my children that.The other girls are just adorable. What great big sistersthey must be. And your hubby, 3 little girls, poor man whenthey start dating! They are all just such pretty girls.

Jen


----------



## Carolyn (May 12, 2005)

Oh Punkin! We waited a long time for you!!

You're gorgeous!!







Kisses and love to your parents and sisters.

Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (May 12, 2005)

Thanks all for your lovely replies! This littlebundle sure is a good un. At the moment I am waking her up in the nightfor feeds not the other way around. She would sleep right through if Ilet her . I have to keep poking her to check if she is ok, too hot,too cold, still breathing, etc. She is so content and now weighs 7lb8.The midwife is really pleased with her as her birth weight was 6lb12and they say that babies normally lose weight at first.

I have more pictures to follow. I want to get a good one of all three of them together.

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (May 12, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> I have more pictures to follow. I want to get a good one ofall three of them together.
> 
> Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (May 27, 2005)

How's everything going with my family in England??

-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (May 27, 2005)

:hug:Your family in England is good Carolyn thanks.

Daisy - Back to normal eating all her food, hay and drinkingplenty. I think I caught it just in time. She is enjoying her time outin the shade at the moment. Its very warm and stuffy today.

Snowy - This little man is being a pain just recently with hisspraying. He has never done it before up until recently. I wouldn'tmind but it goes really far. He has stopped using his corner and nowand thinks its great to spray it out of the cage. Alyssa was reallyupset recently, we have a soap in the UK called Coronation Street andsomeone on it had a white rabbit. Alyssa got really excited as it wasjust like her Snowy. The thing is the day after, the rabbit died andthe neighbour got it stuffed. This really upset her and she is nowconvinced her rabbit is going to die 

Buster - He is getting a new cage and is looking forward tospending his summer outside. He has a thing at the moment for chasingfeet when he comes out. We are planning to get him fixed shortly in thehope that he can play outside with Daisy.

The Girls - Keira is such a delightful baby. She is sleeping allthe way through now. We are getting lots of smiles from her. She nowweighs 8lb so has put 1lb4oz on in 4 weeks. There is already a bondgrowing between the three of them, its lovely. 

Caitlyn had a brilliant 1st birthday, all her family came round and wehad a party and a lovely meal the day after :balloons:. MyMum took some photos, we just need to get them onto CD so I can putthem on the computer. She got so many toys. You can't move in our housenow for all the toys they have . She still hasn't got any teeth. Iwas quite concerned and mentioned it to the dentist, but he said thatit was fine. I'm scared she'll never get them. She still isn't walkingbut shes getting there.

Alyssa is going to be spending the day at school in a couple of weeks.Its an open day for her to meet her teacher and her class mates. Ican't believe my baby is starting school in September. I'll be holdingon to her and not letting go. This will be me walking home from takingher - :sad:.

I am actually having a night out tonight with Ryan, we are going to seethe new Star Wars film. Its not really my cup of tea, but RyansaidI need a break for a couple of hours. My Mum will behaving the girlsfor a bit, no doubt I will be worrying allthe way through about Keira. She hasn't left my sight since she hasbeen born. I suppose she has to eventually.

I told Lyssie that I was just talkingon the Rabbitforumon the computer and she said "Tell Carolyn that you aregoing now and I am going on Dora the Explorer." I am considering myselfsummoned. SoI better go:apollo:.

Vickie


----------



## Fluffy (May 27, 2005)

aww gr8 pics!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry I have to post this here. It really reminds me of Caitlyn and Cali if (or is that _when_) they meet!


----------



## ariel (Aug 6, 2005)

Congratulations on Keira!!!!!:angelandbunny:


----------



## Fauna (Aug 16, 2005)

Dear Mrs. DaisyNBuster,

I received your message. bouquet Thank you!! 

Usually it's Tucker and Cali that everyone cares about. Idon't reallymind. I'd rather they just let me dowhat I want to do, but it sure was nice to know that I have a friend onthe forum too. Pamnock wants Tucker; SLG wants Cali, and Ididn't think anyone other than Mom wanted me. I think I gotthe best one of all of them. You're #1 in my heart.

You had a beautiful litter! Your babies aregorgeous. I really like their names; Alyssa, Caitlyn, andKeira. 

It's been very hot here. Mom keeps the air as cool as she canwith some noisy machine and tells us all the time it's so much betterinside than out. 

Next time you talk to my mom, can you please tell her to give me moretreats? She's been very stingy with them lately.

Thank you, Mrs. DaisyNBuster.

Love always,

Your Friend,

Fauna


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 16, 2005)

I want you Fauna! Your mom won't let me have you...


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh Fauna baby girl, your my favourite girl. Youare so beautiful and I just want to fly over to your house just so Ican give you a huge kiss. I promise I will do one day, even if it meansMr DaisyNBuster staying home. I will bring Alyssa, Caitlyn and Keiraand will bring you treats. I think my kits might scare you a bit ifthey saw you. They love bunnies so much but they are quite boisterousand might frighten you.

I hope the hot isnt too much for you. Ms. Daisy has been finding it toowarm, but it is nowhere near as hot as it is where you live.

Don't worry about that meany Mummy of yoursnot givingyoumany treats, I will make sure that she does next timeIspeak toher. What is your favourite sweetheart,I'll have to send you some?

Your my #1 and I love you very, very much!

Mrs DaisyNBuster


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 16, 2005)

You have a beautiful family !!! and some adorable rabbits as well!!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 25, 2005)

How are my punkins?


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 26, 2005)

Carolyn, your Punkins are great. I took them to a play house yesterday and they had a great time.

I haven't seen much or Alyssa during the summer holidays. She haspractically lived at my Mums with Siobhan because she's off to Uni in 3weeks. 

With the move I have had to change her school. She is really quiteanxious about starting because its all new for her. I'mprettyscared to, I don't want my baby to be away from meall day.

She is so funny she tells the whole family that she talks to CarolynMummy's friend andyou call her Honey. She says it with pride.

Caitlyn is 100% better now and you wouldn't have thought that anything was wrong with her. 

Shes walking brilliant now. She had a bit of a tumble onto the plasticremoval boxes the other day and hurt herself, but luckily it didn'tleave a mark.

Keira is coming on a treat and this week she has started having aspoonful of baby rice at supper time. Can you believe she is almost 4months now:shock2:!

All is incredibly hectic over here at the moment and I am lookingforward to this time next month when there is some sort of order. Wehave got a lot of packing done now, just spending all this weekenddoing the bedrooms and hopefully by next weekend we'll be at the newplace. It is going to be so great having lots of garden area where therabbits can play outside.

Vickie


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 26, 2005)

This is the most recentpicture of Keira that I have.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow! I can't believe she is already four months old! :shock:

She isgorgeous!!!



Time flies! We really need more picturesyouknow!



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 28, 2005)

I swear, somedays I do think you're Wonder Womaninstead of Vickie. The amount of things you take on, babies, bunnies,ferrets, a husband, moving when school is starting, taking care of youMum, trying to find time to rest in the meantime is nothing short ofsuper-human sometimes. I don't know how you do it and remain sane andare such a dear friend from miles away.

I absolutely can not believe Keira is already 4 months old. Time really does seem to be flying by right now. 

My little honey, Alyssa, saying that to the family! What a Love! We'llhave to set up another chat. She's got the sweetest little voice, justlike SLG. I look forward to hearing what she thinks of the new school,her teacher, etc., so the next time we talk, she'll have a lot to tellme. 

When I asked about the punkins, I was thinking of your daughters. Ithink you thought I meant the rabbits, :rofl: but it's good to knowthey're all doing well too. Give those trouble bubbles kisses for me. 

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 28, 2005)

4months :shock:! Wow, where does thetime go? That picture of her is adorable. Tell Alyssa not to worry, shewill make lots of new friends at her new school. Give all your babies ahug from up here in the North East.

Jan


----------



## Fauna (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi 2nd Mom, :hug:

Look at the new tiaras that Zee gave me! Aren't they beautiful? 





















I love you,

:kiss:

Fauna


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Fauna my beautiful girl. I just love those crowns honey, they are gorgeousl!! You look more like a princess than ever now.

I hope you are okay and that Tucker and Fauna are being nice to you.

I was thinking about you today and wishing that you and your Mom couldcome over here to stay, of course we would have Cali and Tucks overtoo. Wouldn't that be fantastic if you could? You could meet my babiesand my furkids.

I have got some new pictures of Alyssa, Caitlyn and Keira here. Theyare really growing up now arent they? Make sure you show you Mom I knowshe lovesmy girls.

Alyssa in her school uniform:







Alyssa again.






All three of them






Me and Keira





Keira






Just look at that cheeky smile






Caitlyn running.






Caitlyn laughing






Alyssa and Caitlyn on a ride.








Love you baby girl. Kisses to you and your Mom. :kiss:

Vickie xxxx


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 10, 2005)

:shock2: Look at those beautifulGirls!! I swear, I thought you were Siobhan at first,Vickie. I can not get over how young you look. Youtruly look like a big sister to this bunch of beauties more than theirmother.

How I would love to visit you and the family with my babies.I wonder if I'd return to the US. :wonder: I adoreEngland and the people. It's more beautiful and friendly thanpictures can possibly try to represent. Besides, I'd love tohave the accent! 

Caitlyn has got such a look of mischief in hereyes.Her intelligence is beyond her years. And look at myAlyssa-Boo. She's such an angel the way she takes her sistersunder her wing. What a very special child. Keira iscertainly growing fast. All girls have such gorgeous eyes andsmiles that Light Up my heart and day from all the way overhere. 

Thank you so much for sending them. :great: They're precious! :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi pretty lady. There are those gorgeousAngels. They are all growing so fast.:shock: What are you feeding them?I could look at your girls all day. The have the most amazing eyes andsmiles. It just warms my heart just looking at them. You are going tobeating the boys awaywith a stick.

Please give them each a hug from me. I think of you and your family daily and hope you are all well and happy.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh goodness, Vickie, they are shooting up sofast. How pretty they are (like their mum ), and I love your hairthat colour. Give them a kiss from us here in the north-east.

Jan


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 10, 2005)

i have never seen your thread before, and i mustsay, you have a very beautiful family. and your little girl Alyssa justhas the most amazing eyes.

lol

Nicole


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh they are such sweet and adorable girls. Time does run by fast.

I admire how you take care of 3 babies and your bunnies. Ihave one baby and one bunny and sometimes I find it overwhelming.

Anna


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 11, 2005)

Aww thanks you all for your lovely posts.

Carolyn - Everyone says that I look young for my age. When Icame in to hospital to have Keira they said I looked to young to behaving my first, nevermind my third . It has always been like that inour family though. My Nanna's 70 and still looks 50 so I guess thats abonus . Me and Ryan where childhood sweet hearts and have beentogether since I was 16 and4 years later along came Alyssa.

You really have to make that trip to England sooner rather than laterya know. Your more than welcome to stay here - ANYTIME! :kiss:

Tina - Sweetie thank you for those lovely words.Already there is this one little boy at school that chases her andtries to kiss her. She says she going to marry him :disgust:!

I will give the girls a hug from you and you do the same for me withJer. I have just read you thread and I am so proud that he is doing sowell. He will go very far I can see.

You family is very much in my thoughts too.:hug:

Jan - I have just this week gone back blonde again, but thereare so many people saying they prefer me with my natural colour, Imight need to go brown again.

I will give them a kiss from you and we will have to try and sort outsomething over here for next summer for all us from UK tomeetup. I would love to meet you and Varna. It isn't that faris it?

Nichole - Lots of people comment on her eyes. It's ashame she gets them of her Dad rather than me. They are soo huge.

Anna - Thank you, but trust me when I say this, 3 babies isn'tthat much more work than 1. I admit there are times when I want to pullmy hair out, especially mornings getting Alyssa to school. Its justlike having the 1 baby and them not growing up for a few years. As theyget older they are less dependent on you. Alyssa is such a good girland she always does her bit to help out, so I'm lucky really that allof them are quite well behaved. The only one I sometimes struggle withis Caitlyn. If I'm helping Alyssa with her words of feeding Keira, shealways has to be my centre of attention. She will do anything to get meto notice her.

I agree that time has gone so quickly. It doesn't seem 5 minutes agosince we was PMing each other about if we had our babies or not .

Vickie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 11, 2005)

*Wow!*





They are sooo beautiful! They are growingso fast too! I just wish we could keep the babies small forlonger... And my gosh, Alyssa has the most lovely eyes!:inlove:

Carolyn is right, you do look like one ofthe kids! What are you doing, drinking from some special fountain ofyouth over there?? 

My kids make me look like a haggard old witch! :witch:

Raspberry


----------

